# How far do we take Sabbath keeping?



## Joseph Scibbe (Apr 11, 2011)

I believe that people should rest on the Sabbath if possible but how far do we take this? Do we not use electricity because someone has to work to keep these lights on? How strict do we have to be when keeping Sabbath? What about people working on Sunday and taking another day as their Sabbath rest?


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Apr 11, 2011)

You're bound to get just as many answers as people answering. I've found that the electricity question, though, is generally used by those that want to justify going to the mall on a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 11, 2011)

> Chapter XXI
> Of Religious Worship, and the Sabbath Day
> 
> I. The light of nature shows that there is a God, who has lordship and sovereignty over all, is good, and does good unto all, and is therefore to be feared, loved, praised, called upon, trusted in, and served, with all the heart, and with all the soul, and with all the might.[1] But the acceptable way of worshipping the true God is instituted by Himself, and so limited by His own revealed will, that He may not be worshipped according to the imaginations and devices of men, or the suggestions of Satan, under any visible representation, or any other way not prescribed in the holy Scripture.[2]
> ...



This is a faithful summary of the doctrine of Scripture.

To "sabbath" (cease) from the ordinary work and recreation of the rest of the week, and "keep holy" the day by setting it apart to prioritize the worship of God, individual, family and corporate, all the day.

This means talking about, thinking about, as well as doing work and recreation.

"Exceptions" of mercy and necessity are established as part of the Command, such being based on the works themselves, not the convenience of the person.

Basically, it requires all mankind to:

1) prepare in advance
2) abstain from work
3) abstain from recreation

Trying, by God's grace, to keep it helps one better to keep all the other commandments.

It is intended to be known as a delight(!) by the believer.


----------



## Tripel (Apr 11, 2011)

But the WCF doesn't answer the issue of electricity. Electricity isn't a necessity (though an argument could be made for heating your home in the dead of winter).


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 11, 2011)

Tripel said:


> These kinds of questions could go on and on all day.



Indeed.

Obviously, the Divines did not have electricity, too.

But this is not really the way to try and keep a command, looking for exceptions, rather than looking to obey the rule.

I have some experience with the utility industry- believe it or not most of the work is still done on weekdays, the least on Sunday. So much is not essential to be done that day and it is not.

But abstaining from electricity (food spoilage, light, heat, not being edified via computer from Puritan Board, etc.) is not something primarily done for convenience. In fact, there is not a practical way to abstain from that without disrupting the focus of the day.


----------



## nwink (Apr 11, 2011)

Unashamed 116 said:


> What about people working on Sunday and taking another day as their Sabbath rest?



Leviticus 23:3 "Six days shall work be done: but the seventh day is the sabbath of rest, an holy convocation; ye shall do no work therein: it is the sabbath of the LORD in all your dwellings." 

Clearly, it would be hard to have a "convocation" (by its definition) on some day during the week other than the weekly Sabbath, since everyone in church besides you would be gathering together for worship on the Sabbath. The day has changed (from Saturday to Sunday)...but just because the day has changed does not mean the specific day is irrelevant. In fact, historically speaking, the Puritans argued against extra-Biblical "holy days" as being commanded against in the RPW (God was not pleased with the "feast day to Jehovah" offered by Aaron and the Israelites with the golden calf, offerings, feast, etc)...such that the only holy day God has commanded us to observe is the Sabbath day, so observing another holy day in place of the weekly Sabbath is not a Biblical idea. The Sabbath is part of the moral law of God, and it is a moral requirement to set apart this specific day out of the week for God's worship.

Romans 14:6 "He that regardeth the day, regardeth it unto the Lord; and he that regardeth not the day, to the Lord he doth not regard it. He that eateth, eateth to the Lord, for he giveth God thanks; and he that eateth not, to the Lord he eateth not, and giveth God thanks." Colossians 2:16 "Let no man therefore judge you in meat, or in drink, or in respect of an holyday, or of the new moon, or of the sabbath days"

You might be thinking of these verses, which many people (wrongly) use to argue that: (1) we can regard any day we want as the weekly Sabbath, (2) we shouldn't judge another person in respect to Sabbath observance. However, when examining the context, it is clear that what Paul had in mind was NOT the _weekly_ Sabbath but _ceremonial_ Sabbaths. Paul was instructing the churches to allow time for these ceremonial observances to die off as the fullness they pointed to - Christ - had come.


----------



## lynnie (Apr 11, 2011)

If you want a nice, very fairly and succinctly written book on the Sabbath, Gaffin did a good one called "Calvin and the Sabbath". It does not go into the detail you are asking about, but I found it to be extremely helpful personally. Calvin placed a strong emphasis on the fulfillment of Hebrews 4, and Gaffin discusses the creation pattern and the 10 commandments.

As far as your question goes, when your 6th grader comes home from her Presbyterian Sunday School class asking if it is really true that Daddy is sinning on Sunday when he lights a fire in the woodstove, you've gone too far. (I called the teacher and got nowhere.) When people start telling kids their parents are sinning sabbath breakers, I think a line has been crossed.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 11, 2011)

lynnie said:


> As far as your question goes, when your 6th grader comes home from her Presbyterian Sunday School class asking if it is really true that Daddy is sinning on Sunday when he lights a fire in the woodstove, you've gone too far. (I called the teacher and got nowhere.) When people start telling kids their parents are sinning sabbath breakers, I think a line has been crossed.



Reformed theology helps us here.

Ceremonial law (some of which was designated as part of the sabbath, or on certain sabbaths) is fulfilled in Christ, and is abrogated because its purpose is once for all fulfilled in Christ.

Civil law, given the unique Old Testament theocracy Israel, expired when the nation ended, 70 AD, and is not strictly binding on any other nation today. (Principles may be contained, but not the law strictly applied).

So, e.g. not lighting a fire in the home, Exodus 35:3 would not apply today. Let alone the far-fetched (man made) interpretations of pharisees which even added their own (man made) requirements.

My wife worked with people purporting themselves orthodox Jewish, who purported to follow (a man-made interpretation of the expired) civil law given the Old Testament nation, saying they could not turn off the light on the sabbath. 

Curiously, in their interpretation, they could command a gentile to do so, as long as the gentile was not "in their household." Hypocritical, and ridiculous- in light of the plain meaning of the fourth commandment, and the Old Testament command to love your neighbor as yourself, Leviticus 19:18, et. al.


----------



## Peairtach (Apr 11, 2011)

Gary North raised this electricity issue as an ironically - for a theonomist - anti-Sabbatarian appendix to Rushdoony's "Institutes of Biblical Law". 

Anyone can see that it comes under the rubric of works of necessity.

North suggested that in order to avoid power station workers having to work on the Sabbath all Christians should have a generator for their homes which would presumably be switched on before the Sabbath or on Sabbath morning. 

But with generators breaking down, etc, this would cause more Sabbath work in the end.

North fails to see the broad moral issues on the Sabbath, for his narrow legalistic quibbles and cavils, in order to seek to undermine the biblical and Puritan view of the Sabbath. While seeking to undermine the Fourth commandment written on stone and laid up in the Ark, he will insist that e.g. the Mosaic case laws on penology still bind modern states in a very specific fashion, apart from the one on the Sabbath, which Rushdoony says is not to be punished by death but by a beating.

Maybe Christians should also organise vigilante groups to relieve the police of Sabbath work?

In a Christian society things would be arranged so that individual power workers would have as little as possible to do on the Sabbath. With modern technology it is doubtful that they have to do much anyway.


----------



## moral necessity (Apr 11, 2011)

I think the better solution would be to focus more on what one should be doing rather than on what one should not be doing. It is a day set aside for actively pursuing the things of God. So, load your day with activities towards that end, and tune your heart and mind in the morning for that purpose. If one focuses on that, I don't think one will get too far off the mark of what was intended by the day.

Blessings!


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 11, 2011)

But, let me give you one that is difficult to accept, but I think in line with the fourth commandment-

We ought, ordinarily, cease from routine housework (washing clothes, dishes, etc.) on the Lord's Day. It's not about the technicality of running the dishwasher, it might be about the noise distraction it creates, and is about the routine work of kitchen cleaning, because we are given to rest, really rest from that on the sabbath.

Advance preparation can mitigate much of the distractions. There may be necessity and mercy reasons that might except some aspects of that housework, in appropriate circumstances. Thank God, He is most gracious, even in His commandments.

But we have to face it, an ordinary routine of having the football game on television, talking about sports, while loading the dishwasher, talking on the phone with other people who are not keeping the sabbath, children playing computer games-

This is not keeping with the holiness of the sabbath, a day God has given that His people might rest from all that.

Moreover, it is the responsibility of the head of household to "set a tone" in line with the holiness of the day, by God's grace.

Only by His grace.


----------



## Peairtach (Apr 11, 2011)

moral necessity said:


> I think the better solution would be to focus more on what one should be doing rather than on what one should not be doing. It is a day set aside for actively pursuing the things of God. So, load your day with activities towards that end, and tune your heart and mind in the morning for that purpose. If one focuses on that, I don't think one will get too far off the mark of what was intended by the day.
> 
> Blessings!


 
We should focus on what we're not doing as well as what we're going to do.

The New Covenant Lord's Day/Sabbath is a type as e.g. Vosand Gaffin have shown. Why are we observing a type in the New Covenant period? Surely the observance of all types fell away with the coming of Christ?

The observance of all _Mosaic_ types fell away with the coming of Christ, and to the extent that the Sabbath gained peculiar typical significance at the time of the Exodus, we do not observe it as a type.

But the Sabbath was established _before the Fall_ as a type of the complete Rest that Man would enjoy with God in the Heavenly Eschatralogical Kingdom after he had completed his probation and the creation mandate. God had already started enjoying that Rest after He completed making the World.

In the New Covenant we rest with Christ weekly and typologically each Sabbath in anticipation of that eternal Rest which He has already entered into ahead of us.

The Sabbath isn't just about squeezing (worshipful) activities into every part of its 24 hours. Being still and knowing that Christ has entered His Rest and that we are enjoying it typologically with Him, in anticipation of shortly entering the full reality, is part of the New Covenant Sabbath.


----------



## Gesetveemet (Apr 11, 2011)

.

By nature we don't want to take Sabbath keeping or preparation 
for the Sabbath very "_far_", consequently we miss the blessing. 

.


----------



## Edward (Apr 11, 2011)

lynnie said:


> When people start telling kids their parents are sinning sabbath breakers, I think a line has been crossed.



Yes, the person who would do that should be made aware of Matthew 18 - in the manner prescribed in that passage. 



lynnie said:


> (I called the teacher and got nowhere.)



Probably time to involve the session.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Apr 11, 2011)

If everyone kept the sabbath, we would all be better off. Unfortunately a lot of people', especially Baptists, don't understand that there is much more to keeping the sabbath than just taking the day off from work and going to church. I have actually heard preachers give a sermon about how Christians need to fear God more than their bosses and not work on Sunday, and then go out to eat after church. I have been in the restaurant business for over twenty years and it is very difficult to get Sunday off because people love to go out and eat after church. Economics is simple, supply and demand, if you stop going out to eat on Sunday, I won't have to work. The reason you are not supposed to participate in commerce on Sunday is not because of mere legalism, it is because any commerce that you participate in neccessitates workers to accommodate the demand that you are creating, and thus by your actions you are causing them to break the sabbath.


----------



## moral necessity (Apr 11, 2011)

Richard Tallach said:


> moral necessity said:
> 
> 
> > I think the better solution would be to focus more on what one should be doing rather than on what one should not be doing. It is a day set aside for actively pursuing the things of God. So, load your day with activities towards that end, and tune your heart and mind in the morning for that purpose. If one focuses on that, I don't think one will get too far off the mark of what was intended by the day.
> ...


 
I agree, Richard. I was not trying to say that we should only do the one and not the other. Just trying to insert a positive behavioral focus into the discussion, for sometimes a target is missed because our eyes are focused on what we're not supposed to hit, instead of what we are. 

Thanks for your reply.

Blessings and fellowship,


----------



## ddharr (Apr 12, 2011)

I work in a hospital ER every other Lords Day I do not call another day of the week the Lords Day I do not have that authority nor does the Church. Most teaching elders I have asked take Modays as their day off however I do not know of one that would keep the Lords Day on Monday. The WCF summarizes the issue most excellently, thanks for posting that.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 12, 2011)

ddharr said:


> I work in a hospital ER every other Lords Day I do not call another day of the week the Lords Day I do not have that authority nor does the Church. Most teaching elders I have asked take Modays as their day off however I do not know of one that would keep the Lords Day on Monday. The WCF summarizes the issue most excellently, thanks for posting that.


 
Good observations, Darren.

Staffing a hospital ER would certainly be work necessary in itself as exception to the fourth commandment, likely mercy as well.

It does present the difficulty though you mention, even though excepted- and that is there really is not a good alternative for other parts of the command which is to make holy the day so one can worship- individual, family and corporately.

For the minister, their work (sometimes called an exception of piety, but also necessity and perhaps necessity) does allow them to worship corporately, part of their vocation. They can also, even though a peak workday, likely find time to worship individually and in family.

But for the ER room worker, there may not be a real alternative for corporate worship, which includes taking the sacraments also. There might not even be practical time for individual or family time either, and not in common with the rest of the family.

And that is part of the difficulty in keeping the fourth commandment, even when the work itself may be excepted from the "do no work" aspect.

The Lord's Day is a pattern based on the eternal command of God that was set by the early Church for corporate worship at a time to witness of our Lord's resurrection.

We have no practical way of changing other days around in a way that unites the Body of Christ in community and worship.


----------



## he beholds (Apr 12, 2011)

Joshua said:


> The truth is, just like with any other commandment, the keeping thereof requires diligence and attention. Thankfully, the keeping thereof is not for the meriting of righteousness, so we're not dependent on them for our justification. However, we are required to use the means God has given as the evidence of the truth of our faith and thankfulness to Him and as the way which He hath appointed to salvation. So they are for our sanctifcation, and becoming more and more like Christ is hard work.



Could we even say, the truth is, just like with any other commandment, that we are totally unable, despite all of our diligence and attention, to keep the Sabbath? And that's why we can say, "Thankfully, the keeping thereof is not for the meriting of righteousness, so we're not dependent on them for our justification."


----------



## Peairtach (Apr 12, 2011)

moral necessity said:


> Richard Tallach said:
> 
> 
> > moral necessity said:
> ...


 
I agree. I hope I didn't sound brusque.

The fact that the Christian Sabbath/Lord's Day is still a type in this New Covenant era of the Heavenly Eschatalogical Rest which Christ has already entered, which I largely gleaned more clearly a few years ago from the book "Calvin and the Sabbath" by Richard Gaffin (Christian Focus), has added a new dimension to the meaning of the Sabbath for me.


----------



## jwithnell (Apr 12, 2011)

We try to keep the sabbath because we want to be more and more like Christ and to glorify and honor Him. We are able to, at some degree, because He is sanctifying us.



> We should focus on what we're not doing as well as what we're going to do.


I think the trouble arises when people either want a list "if I don't do these 20 things, I can check-off sabbath keeping as one of my virtues," or they want to see how much they can skate by and still be keeping the sabbath. 

The electricity question is on some level a way to divert discussion on an honest effort to understand sabbath-keeping, but it does raise one issue that has not been fleshed out here. The law includes your servants and the strangers within your gates. Combine that with the realization that all people are responsible under God's law whether or not they're believers more fully illustrates that we should not be asking other people to work either. That kind of shuts down some of the southern explanations I've heard: "I wouldn't work on Sunday, but these people aren't believers and they're helping me not work."

I think most would recognize that keeping utilities running is a matter of necessity and even life and death in some cases, not unlike those who have livestock caring for their animals on Sunday. But the NFL? Restaurants? Entertainment venues? None seem to keep the spirit of the law and also causes others to work unnecessarily.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes, we cannot perfectly keep any, let alone all of God's commandments.

So, what's at stake?

The consequences of sin, the misery of sin in this life, an accounting at the judgment seat, rewards and losses there, a weakening of our faith here, a weakening of assurance of our salvation, a diminishing of "feeling close" to our God; and on the other side a loss of closer fellowship with our God, peace of mind, the absolute joy of dedicated time toward our Lord (sabbath), possibly temporal benefits- better health, a calmer disposition less likely to "erupt," a discipline that makes our money and our time (amazingly) INCREASE, despite less time, and a peace that passes all understanding!

Lots to gain by relying on God's grace to try and obey God, including His fourth commandment.


----------



## he beholds (Apr 12, 2011)

Joshua said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> > Joshua said:
> ...


 
I guess I was just saying that there _is_ no keeping thereof, regardless of diligence or attention and that's the cause for our thankfulness that they win us nothing! That's something I need to keep in check, anyway.


----------



## Wayne (Apr 13, 2011)

I like to think that John 5:17 provides the pattern allowing works of necessity and mercy:



> But He answered them, "My Father is working until now, and I Myself am working."



The Lord ceased from the work of creation--and thus there is the institution of the Sabbath--but He continues to sustain and hold together that creation [necessity]; moreover, He providentially cares for His creation and in particular, for the elect [mercy]. 

Perhaps by looking to how it is that the Lord is working until now, we may find an answer to the question in the OP. I don't know a clear answer at this point (I must admit that the use of electricity is not something I trouble myself about), but it seems that the answer should properly be found in looking to the Lord's pattern.


----------



## ooguyx (Apr 13, 2011)

At risk of hijacking the thread, here is my question:

What about the timing of the sabbath day? Does it have to be Midnight to Midnight? Currently my wife and I do 6p on Sat to 6p on Sun because of my work schedule, is this erroneous?


----------



## Josh Williamson (Apr 13, 2011)

Very interesting questions and answers. I've recently been thinking much about the issue of the Christian Sabbath, and I've found this booklet by Dr. Peter Masters to be very helpful, its called, "Remember the Lord's Day - Is there a ‘Christian sabbath’?" you can read it online here: Remember the Lord's Day - Is there a


----------



## ddharr (Apr 13, 2011)

ooguyx said:


> What about the timing of the sabbath day? Does it have to be Midnight to Midnight? Currently my wife and I do 6p on Sat to 6p on Sun because of my work schedule, is this erroneous?



In our culture and perhaps worldwide midnight is officially the beginning of a new day. Its interesting to think about this question with so much technology and ways to communicate. A denomination that has churches planted worldwide could not have all its members celebrating the Lords Day at the same time thus they would have to have something established in order to help each other keep the Lords Day. Midnight to midnight seems the best way to establish the boundaries. Im pretty sure picking your own time is not part of the deal. 

Just out of curiosity Rob, would you leave a Mariners game at 530pm on Saturday? Or take your kids out in the middle of a basketball game because it was getting too close to 6pm? Keeping the 6 to 6 may work for you and your wife but it seems it would be confusing for everyone around you.


----------



## ooguyx (Apr 13, 2011)

ddharr said:


> ooguyx said:
> 
> 
> > What about the timing of the sabbath day? Does it have to be Midnight to Midnight? Currently my wife and I do 6p on Sat to 6p on Sun because of my work schedule, is this erroneous?
> ...


 
Certainly I would do that. Although I would also keep the event timing in mind before even attending if it is likely to go past 6. We order our lives with the 6 to 6 sabbath in mind. I was speaking with the Asst Pastor of my church who said he did the same in seminary. 

I guess I am thinking that since the 6-to-6 time includes the normal public worship and allows for our family and private worship as well that the time isn't the issue. I also get the impression that for most people (especially younger) that sabbath begins when you wake up on Sunday morning. I don't know anyone who would stop hanging out with friends on Sat night at Midnight because the sabbath has started, even if they are good sabbath keepers.


----------



## ooguyx (Apr 13, 2011)

Scott1 said:


> A link to fourth commandment related topics discussed previously, with Puritan references, and discussion of timing, etc.
> 
> http://www.puritanboard.com/search.php?searchid=1644043


 
The link doesn't work.


----------



## Andres (Apr 13, 2011)

ooguyx said:


> I don't know anyone who would stop hanging out with friends on Sat night at Midnight because the sabbath has started, even if they are good sabbath keepers.



I beg to differ. I know many people, including some on this board, that I believe would do just this. As our brother Scott mentioned earlier, proper preparation goes a long way in helping to enjoy the Lord's Day properly. This includes going to bed at a decent hour so as not to be overly tired the next morning. I've had mornings where I am tired and it affects my attention span during worship. It is better to turn in early and get sufficient sleep, so my wife and I generally try our best not to stay up late on Saturday nights. For myself, hanging out with friends at midnight would put me to bed at far too late a time.


----------



## Michael (Apr 13, 2011)

OP: How far do we take Sabbath keeping?

1. How far do we take the Sabbath to be made for man?

vs

2. How far do we take man to be made for the Sabbath?​


----------



## ooguyx (Apr 13, 2011)

Andres said:


> I beg to differ. I know many people, including some on this board, that I believe would do just this. As our brother Scott mentioned earlier, proper preparation goes a long way in helping to enjoy the Lord's Day properly. This includes going to bed at a decent hour so as not to be overly tired the next morning. I've had mornings where I am tired and it affects my attention span during worship. It is better to turn in early and get sufficient sleep, so my wife and I generally try our best not to stay up late on Saturday nights. For myself, hanging out with friends at midnight would put me to bed at far too late a time.


 
Well I was talking about people that generally do things on Saturday nights, so that doesn't mean you if you are in bed early. For those of us with late church start time we can go to bed later and still be rested. 

If I think about it, I'm sure that when the sabbath day was changed, it was still sundown to sundown so why the change to midnight to midnight? Is it biblical or cultural? If I get a full day of sabbath rest that includes corporate worship, do the specific times really matter?


----------



## ddharr (Apr 13, 2011)

The WLC states to keep one whole day which it apears you are doing by observing 6 to 6. It also clarifies that the Lords Day is to be observed on the first day of the week, so they are essentially saying keeping the whole 1st day of the week set apart. By definition, you are keeping 6 hours on the 7th day holy and only 18 hours on the 1st day holy. Here are some quotes I found 


Thomas Boston (1676-1732) in his classic work on the Shorter Catechism, An Illustration of the Doctrines of the Christian Religion Upon the Plan of the Assembly’s Shorter Catechism Comprehending A Complete Body of Divinity , states the following: 

The day to be kept holy, is one whole day. . . . This day we begin in the morning immediately after midnight; and so does the Sabbath begin, and not in the evening. . . . (Commentary On The Shorter Catechism , Still Waters Revival Books, 1993, Vol.2, p.189; cf. pp.189-190 for his biblical defense of the position).

James Fisher (1697-1775), a minister in the Associate Presbyterian Synod, was appointed by the Associate Presbyterian Synod (together with Ebenezer Erskine and Ralph Erskine) to compose what is now known as Fisher’s Catechism (1760) which is an exposition of the Shorter Catechism. Under the exposition of Question 58 of the Shorter Catechism, the following question and answer appear:

Q. 10. When should we begin and end this day [i.e. the Sabbath]?

A. We should measure it just as we do other days from midnight to midnight, without alienating any part of it to our own works (an extract from Fisher’s Catechism , cited in An Anthology of Presbyterian & Reformed Literature , Naphtali Press, Vol.5, p.198, 1992).

John Brown of Haddington (1722-1787) a Scottish minister in the Associate Presbyterian Synod expounds the following in his explanation of the Shorter Catechism:

Q. When doth the weekly Sabbath begin?

A. In the morning, immediately after midnight.

Q. How prove you that?

A. As Christ rose early in the morning, and the evening after is called the evening of the same day; and Moses said, "Tomorrow (not this night) is a Sabbath to the Lord, Jn. 20:1,19; Ex. 16:23.

Q. How then is it said, Lev. 23:32, "From evening to evening shall ye celebrate your Sabbath?

A. That related to the ceremonial, not to the weekly Sabbath (An Essay, Towards an Easy, Plain, Practical, and Extensive Explication of the Assembly’s Shorter Catechism, printed by Henry Frick, 1818, p.255).

e. There are actually two methods in the New Testament of reckoning the hours of a day and both of them begin the day in the morning: (1) The new day begins after midnight so that 6 a.m. is the sixth hour of the day (Jn. 19:14), and 10 a.m. is the tenth hour of the day (Jn. 1:39); (2) The new day begins after 6 a.m. so that 9 a.m. is the third hour of the day (Mk. 15:25), noon is the sixth hour of the day (Mk. 15:33), and 3 p.m. is the ninth hour of the day (Mk. 15:33). These two different methods of reckoning the hours of the day might even be used by the same author as in the case of John in his gospel (where Jn. 1:39 and Jn. 19:14 support the view that a new day begins after midnight , whereas Jn. 4:6 and Jn. 4:52 support the view that a new day begins after 6 a.m.). 

f. Though Scripture does not specifically state when morning precisely begins, there is sufficient evidence that a new day does begin in the morning and that the morning begins "a great while before day" (Mk. 1:35), when it is yet dark (Jn. 20:1). g. Thus, this study concludes that the terminus a quo for the Sabbath is morning and that the morning of a new day most likely begins at midnight.

---------- Post added at 05:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:49 PM ----------

Here is the link to where I found the quotes if you want something more exhausting When Does The Sabbath Begin? Morning or Evening?


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 14, 2011)

ooguyx said:


> Scott1 said:
> 
> 
> > A link to fourth commandment related topics discussed previously, with Puritan references, and discussion of timing, etc.
> ...


 
Try advanced search (upper right) single content mode,
keyword "midnight sabbath" user "VirginiaHuguenot"


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 14, 2011)

Why is it that we tend to look at our cultural context to decide what is taking things 'too far'? I know that the 16th century did not have electricity, etc. but aside from the ubiquitous use of electricity, are we really trying to keep the Sabbath like they were (or let's perhaps say as others were in the past who were doing it 'right') or are we too far ensconced in our cultural trappings to realize what that is anymore? No finger pointing here at previous posts, it is an honest question.


----------



## ddharr (Apr 14, 2011)

An example of wrong application of the Lords Day (Im sure some of you have heard this before) Taking the effort to put all the dinner dishes on the porch so when the elders walked by your house they knew you were keeping the Lords Day


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 14, 2011)

ddharr said:


> An example of wrong application of the Lords Day (Im sure some of you have heard this before) Taking the effort to put all the dinner dishes on the porch so when the elders walked by your house they knew you were keeping the Lords Day



And a violation of the ninth commandment...


----------

